# ICD 10: at your own pace vs timed assessment



## stephray127 (Oct 6, 2014)

Has anybody taken the at your own pace option? Are the questions after each chapter or all of the questions at the end of the test?


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Oct 6, 2014)

The questions are at the end of each chapter.


----------



## mrsjehu (Oct 6, 2014)

There are questions at the end of each chapter and then you have to do diagnosis codes for 35 cases provided. You get multiple tries at each. Just finished mine this weekend!


----------



## marymessina1998@yahoo.com (Oct 7, 2014)

I did this as well this past week. It is 21 chapters to review in which you answer I think 10 questions in each set, then a 35 question exam at the end. Plus it gives you the 16 CEU'S which is nice. It took me a few days to finish in total between work, but its nice to be done. Plus you get to print out a certificate at the end in case you need it for your work. Good luck!


----------



## mklosin (Oct 9, 2014)

I am just working on mine. You have 5 questions at the end of each chapter and 35 coding cases at the end.


----------



## ealasaid76 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Automatic pass?*

I heard if you take the online course, you automatically get a pass on the assessment?  How is this possible?  True? False?


----------



## beyond (Oct 17, 2014)

ealasaid76 said:


> I heard if you take the online course, you automatically get a pass on the assessment?  How is this possible?  True? False?



Can someone please answer the question


----------



## mrsjehu (Oct 21, 2014)

When you take the online course you fulfill the requirements of the ICD-10 training. So you can either take the quiz and prove you know ICD-10, or you can take the online course with quizzes and show you know ICD-10.


----------

